# 4x four month male guinea pigs. Neutered. Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 4
Sex: Male.
Age(s): 4 months. 
Name(s): Piggy, Wiggy, Bacon and Oink. . 
Neutered: Yes.
Reason for rehoming: They came from someone who bred them (because they wanted cute babies) and then could not sell them.
Will the group be split: Yes - they can go in a group or in pairs. 
Other: Friendly little boys.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are ADORABLE!

hope good homes come up for them soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now all in a new home


----------

